# MK1 Golf Four Wheel Drive with MK5 R32 Turbo Lump (Under Construction)



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*This is my side project for all Vdubbers who want to get an idea of how their custom car will look before actually starting with the modifications. I'll be introducing new cars and parts over the next coming months.* 






*Like what you see!? Like us on Facebook!*

http://www.facebook.com/Dubaliciousvw
*

Visit your website and create your own custom model. FOR FREE!!*

http://www.dubalicious.com



Hi Everyone,

This is my MK1 golf R32 turbo build. 

I'll be running a GT35 Turbo bolted to a MK5 3.2 litre 24valve engine, managed by an Emerald ECU. 

I seem to have run out of space for an inter-cooler as the engine sits so far forward so I have decided to run the car without one. 

I also want to keep my plastic inlet/intake manifold as my budget won't stretch to a short metal one plus the standard plastic ish* looks the business anyways. 

If anyone is running a similar set up what is the maximum amount of boost I can run before the inlet/intake manifold goes BANG?

Do I need to run a spacer gasket to low the compression or could i get away with running low boost with this set up? 

Has anyone actually blown one of these inlet/intake manifold before?

Is there an 80mm throttle body with adapter that i can by off the shelf? 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









initial dry fit of power plant but scuttle was in the way.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Dry fit with scuttle cut way. Much more space


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Turbo, waste-gate and manifold setup. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Turbo, waste-gate and manifold setup. side angle


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Turbo and manifold strapped to engine. No clearance issues. Steering still works LOL!!!! 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Engine and Turbo


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Engine and Turbo


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The car itself. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Engine bay modifications to receive R32 lump


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Steering rack modification to allow space for prop-shaft


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Chassis modification to make space for engine side mount 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Gearbox mount position. Chassis leg got chopped quite a bit. VW Sam is a surgeon with a cutting blade. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Chassis chopped yet again to make space for alternator 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Tunnel donated by Mikey from a 4motion


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Looks right at home in the MK1 Golf shell


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Electric power steering setup


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Electric power steering with original MK1 Golf pedals incorporated. Another CKN special. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Roll cage to stiffen up car in preparation for the power-plan. Xport special.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Spare wheel well gave way to new 

I got a VW Golf Rallye back axle, took out the original differential (think you guys call it the tranny we call it Diff for short) and had a 318i E30 BMW diff (final drive ratio 4.44) put in its place. A bit like this one.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then i had plates made so the whole axle could be bolted straight onto the MK1 Golf chassis. 

All drive shafts and prop shaft have been modify to fit. Still using the 6 speed r32 gear box.



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Golf Rallye back axle with BMW diff (VW Sam loves a photo op)


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Managed to get a VW ignition barrel to work with the electric steering column. Sweet!!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Still in the body shop.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









No need for a fuel filler cap as I will be running a fuel cell in the car. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Brake upgrade from MK1 Golf to MK4 Golf V6 4motion stuff. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









MK1 Golf RHD transfer pedal set up. Still in two minds about using it. Might just run a master cylinder and no servo, then i won't need the transfer pedal set up.


June 27th

Thought I'd make a start on the interior whilst the car awaits paint.

Got hold of an original dashboard from an 76' Mk1 golf. Had to had to cut it to get round the roll cage but it came out ok. Steering column still fits with no problem.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









76' Mk1 Golf Dash


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Stripped and ready for the chop


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Chopped and screwed..............into place nicely with no clearance issues. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Chopped and screwed

Got my hands on a Westmoreland grill after 6 months of searching so it looks like I'll be getting the looks i had in mind when i started the build.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









West side!!!

05 July 2010

Been researching and calculating the ratios for the BMW rear Differentials and i've realised that to get the best results I need to run a medium case E30 4.27 diff. This with a combination of 225/40/16 on the back and 215/40/16 tyres on the front will give me perfect power distribution front to back for optimum drive.

So the diff had to be taken back down so the gears can be altered. Here are some pick of the car without the diff attached. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Drive shafts and prop shaft disconnected. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









3 bolts, 8 spine bolt 6 nuts and 30 minutes later


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Brackets made to take BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Brackets made to take BMW diff


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Reverse angle


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Crude but functional


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Looking forward to receiving the 4.27 crown wheel and pinion so i can get this show on the road

12th July 2010

Car still in paint shop, but due to get the interior and engine bay painted this week for sure. Here is a preview of the colour the car will be finished in. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Sam's VR6 Turbo Mk3 Golf fresh out the stray booth!

This weekend was a wash out. All I managed to do was get my tank. I'll be using the petrol tank from an E30 bmw as it already has a tunnel running down the middle of it plus it's metal. A few cuts here and there and it should fit back in the space where the original MK1 Golf tank was. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Sized up the width of the tank and the car and there isn't much difference. Still needs cutting tho. I'll do that this week.

13 July 

Had some time after work so i thought I'd get to chopping my E30 fuel tank to sit nicely in the space the golf one used to sit. Had to wash it out with soap and a pressure washer so it didn't blow up once the chopping began. I could probably have just gone out and bought a fuel cell to sit inside the car but they are placed under the car from factory for a good reason, plus i need one with a tunnel running through it anyways.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Used an E30 tank as it already has a tunnel for the prop shaft 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









About a gallon worth of capacity


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









About a gallon worth of capacity

Once its welded back up, i'll pressure test it and strap it back to the car.

17th July

Finally got my 2mm spacer gasket. This should lower the compression of the R32 engine from 11.3:1 to 9:1 as advised by *xbluewaterx*.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2mm spacer gasket


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2mm spacer gasket

Gonna wait till the engine is back in the car before taking the head off to fit this. It'll be a lot easier and a little less back breaking. Fingers crossed, this should happen this weekend.

Also got my 4.27 bmw rear differential ring and pinon for the US. This is the closest to the R32 Transmission final drive ration of 4.24 that BMW make (in an E30 medium case anyways). I can now run 225/40/16 tyres on the back and 215/40/16 tyres on the front and get that mean stance. These are the tyres I had initial so it works out cheaper to switch out the ring and pinon.

Now remains the little matter of swapping the ring and pinon set in to diff casing. Was gonna get this done by the experts but then I thought i'd read up on how its done online and try it for myself. Luckily, VW Sam has some E30 building experience so the advice came in handy. 

Had to make sure I wasn't getting shafted first of all so I hand to count the teeth on the ring to make sure it was a 4.27 one. Ring a pinion set for a 4.27 gear ratio should have 47 teeth on the ring and 11 on the pinon. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









47 teeth on the ring, 11 on the pinon.

First order of business was to take the back casing off the diff to get access to the ring. This is held in place by about 5 or 6 easy to access bolts. The ends the drive shafts bolts to just slide out. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









back end removed, shaft inputs removed.

Then the securing rings on either side of the diff where the drive shafts bolt to needs to be unbolted then the whole center of the diff comes right out. The ring is held in place by about 10 bolts. Once these are undone, the ring piece come off. O yeah, speedo spinning disc thingie need to be removed for the ring to come off but I'll be using the R32 box to get my speedo reading anyways. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Separating ring from the rest of the diff set up. Needed a little persuasion of the hammer kind.

The new ring slides in place no problem. Need to make sure the holes line up properly. This took a couple of tries. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









New ring piece on, old 3.91 ring piece off and on its way to eBay. 

A large bolt on the front of the diff were the prop bolts to that needs unbolting to get the pinon out of the diff casing. Once this is done, a hammer will make sure it comes out smoothly (from the inside of the diff).


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









the 4.27 pinion is the smaller one. 

Once all the bits have been swapped over, the diff casing can be reassembled and transmission fluid added. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









One impact gun, a socket set, some guess work and less than an hour later.

I decided to forge ahead regardless of the back axle issue as I can still get the car running and deal with the back end retrospectively. 

Finally, the engine bay has been sprayed up. CKN delivers the goods get again. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Audi red with the piano black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Engine Bay Audi red


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Piano Black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Piano Black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Body will get painted once everything else in good working order.

No time to waste, engine was chained and jacked up to go straight in with the help of guys. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


Two scratches on the fresh paint work, 6 helpful friend, one Master mechanic (VW Sam) and 10 minutes later the R32 engine sat in the MK1 shell like it's always been there. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 

Had to get the 2mm spacer plate in place so the head had to come off.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









R32 engine minus the head


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









R32 engine minus the head


Gotta wait for a new head gasket set and I managed to round a head bolt so gotta get a set of those too. Damnit!!!


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

This is epic. Watching. :thumbup:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

holy crap man, that's RHD... i didn't catch that over at the MkV R32 forum when i saw this. 

GOTTA keep up the posts! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cano (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!!... Can we be friends?


----------



## DuBR32G (Feb 26, 2008)

that is going to be sick. keep it up.


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

Man!! That's gonna be a wicked ride! :beer:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

rconn14 said:


> This is epic. Watching. :thumbup:


Thanks man!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

cheeebs said:


> holy crap man, that's RHD... i didn't catch that over at the MkV R32 forum when i saw this.
> 
> GOTTA keep up the posts! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


yeah man, i'm in the UK hence the right hand drive. I've put more pic's up on here than on the MK5 Golf forum page.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Cano said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!... Can we be friends?


Yeah man. Why the hell not. LOL!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

DuBR32G said:


> that is going to be sick. keep it up.


thanks man!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

GinsterDub said:


> Man!! That's gonna be a wicked ride! :beer:


thanks man!!!


----------



## Cano (Sep 22, 2009)

mymotown said:


> yeah man. Why the hell not. Lol!!


scooooreee!!! :d


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

Instead of a front mounted intercooler, you could consider an under the hood air to water intercooler.
Jimbo


----------



## blackone8 (May 19, 2010)

how much hp u looking to squeeze out??


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

this is awesome, will be watching. Best of luck. :beer: opcorn:


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

subscribed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

If anyone is running a similar set up what is the maximum amount of boost I can run before the inlet/intake manifold goes BANG?
*I would only run around 8psi on the stock internals but it has nothing to do with the intake man ifold. Unless you are going with a head spacer I wouldn't run too much boost. The stock compression is 11.3:1 and if you run a head spacer you can get down to 9:1 and then you could run around 15-20psi just depending on what injectors/ software you are running.*

Do I need to run a spacer gasket to low the compression or could i get away with running low boost with this set up? *Read Above.*

Has anyone actually blown one of these inlet/intake manifold before?
*I have never seen one of these intake manifolds blow. I know some guys that run 20psi with the stock intakes all the time.*

Is there an 80mm throttle body with adapter that i can by off the shelf? 
*I do not think that there is one.*


----------



## climiefish (Mar 16, 2007)

:thumbup:Magic!  I have been dreaming to do this conversion for a while now. I will be following this one.
Which turbo manifold is that did you get in the UK or from the states?


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

Online gaming only imitates life, life doesn't imitate online gaming. 

That being said, I have built the OP's car in Forza III and it is an absolute monster on acceleration. I hope you are going with some big brakes. 

opcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

JIMBO ROBERTS said:


> Instead of a front mounted intercooler, you could consider an under the hood air to water intercooler.
> Jimbo


Yeah, I thought about that but then there is a lot of pipe to run to make that work. Plus i need to run a separate fan.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

blackone8 said:


> how much hp u looking to squeeze out??


Was only looking for about 400 cause the car is stripped out so power to weight ratio should be an advantage


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Projekt R32 said:


> this is awesome, will be watching. Best of luck. :beer: opcorn:


thanks man


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

boki-san said:


> subscribed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

i'll be looking for hearing about the crazy details.



what AWD/4x system?
tranny?
can't wait to see some numbers, especially power/weight

keep it up, man. what kind of schedule are you on with this?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

xbluewaterx said:


> If anyone is running a similar set up what is the maximum amount of boost I can run before the inlet/intake manifold goes BANG?
> *I would only run around 8psi on the stock internals but it has nothing to do with the intake man ifold. Unless you are going with a head spacer I wouldn't run too much boost. The stock compression is 11.3:1 and if you run a head spacer you can get down to 9:1 and then you could run around 15-20psi just depending on what injectors/ software you are running.*
> 
> Do I need to run a spacer gasket to low the compression or could i get away with running low boost with this set up? *Read Above.*
> ...


Thanks for that. You've been extremely helpful.

Question though, if this plastic inlet is so strong why do some of these guys spend thousands on those custom made kits like the one below?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

climiefish said:


> :thumbup:Magic!  I have been dreaming to do this conversion for a while now. I will be following this one.
> Which turbo manifold is that did you get in the UK or from the states?


i'm using this one that i bought from the states. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vw-r32-turbo-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aa242c086


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

r32autoxer said:


> Online gaming only imitates life, life doesn't imitate online gaming.
> 
> That being said, I have built the OP's car in Forza III and it is an absolute monster on acceleration. I hope you are going with some big brakes.
> 
> opcorn:


I'm gonna run V6 4motion front brakes with the transfer pedal set up from the RHD MK1 Golf and the MK2 Golf 1.8 16v master cylinder and brake servo. I've got Mk4 Golf rear calipers for the back. 

Thinking about losing the servo and transfer pedal setup and going with one of these instead.


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

subscribed


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

cheeebs said:


> i'll be looking for hearing about the crazy details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a VW Golf Rallye back axle, took out the original differential (think you guys call it the tranny we call it Diff for short) and had a 318i E30 BMW diff (final drive ratio 4.44) put in its place. A bit like this one.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then i had plates made so the whole axle could be bolted straight onto the MK1 Golf chassis. Picture will follow shortly.

All drive shafts and prop shaft have been modify to fit. Still using the 6 speed r32 gear box. 

Right now the car is in the body shop. 



















Once it comes out I'll be hoping to get it running within a month as all the running gear is in place. ECU has been ordered, dash board and wiring have already been mocked up. So its just wiring, brakes, fuel lines and plumbing left. And of course all the other little niggle bits.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

mymotown said:


> i'm in the UK hence the right hand drive. I've put more pic's up on here than on the MK5 Golf forum page.


Damn, when I first saw this I figured your username meant you're in Detriot. I was going to say, "Where is it? I'll be there to see it in 2 hours!" 

Glad you know what the good forum is around here

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

$3000dreamcar said:


> Damn, when I first saw this I figured your username meant you're in Detriot. I was going to say, "Where is it? I'll be there to see it in 2 hours!"
> 
> Glad you know what the good forum is around here
> 
> Can't wait to see more!


LOL!! Naah, Just a fan of motown music is all. 

I added more pic and start the thread again coz i couldn't figure out how to edit the existing one. 

Have a look!


----------



## Andy Redz (May 25, 2010)

Today 06:19 AM #2 Wow luv the idea of the bmw diff, where abouts in the uk are you?

Good to see some more 24v turbos in the UK we need to show the 1.8t guys what time it is


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy Redz said:


> Today 06:19 AM #2 Wow luv the idea of the bmw diff, where abouts in the uk are you?
> 
> Good to see some more 24v turbos in the UK we need to show the 1.8t guys what time it is


We've been doing 12v VR6 turbo's for years. Right now i got about 5 friends building them. 24v's are new to us as they're not easy to get hold of over here.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy Redz said:


> Today 06:19 AM #2 Wow luv the idea of the bmw diff, where abouts in the uk are you?
> 
> Good to see some more 24v turbos in the UK we need to show the 1.8t guys what time it is


I'm in South London.


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

mymotown said:


> Thanks for that. You've been extremely helpful.
> 
> Question though, if this plastic inlet is so strong why do some of these guys spend thousands on those custom made kits like the one below?


Basically you can run one of the short runners if you want to clean up your engine bay and lose power down low and gain some up top.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

xbluewaterx said:


> Basically you can run one of the short runners if you want to clean up your engine bay and lose power down low and gain some up top.


Man, your advice as been priceless. Gonna strip my head and put a spacer gasket in there to lower the compression like you suggested. And take off my plastic intake to get painted up and stick it back on. Pictures will follow on Monday. Thanks again.


----------



## Cano (Sep 22, 2009)

Man why are you in the UK!!!! 

I say you put that monster on some good rain tires, and with the amount of power you will be making, just drive across the Atlantic


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Cano said:


> Man why are you in the UK!!!!
> 
> I say you put that monster on some good rain tires, and with the amount of power you will be making, just drive across the Atlantic


I'm gonna need more than rain tires for that mate!! lol!!!


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*rear driveshafts*



mymotown said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


How did you sort out the driveshafts? Did you use the original driveshafts that came with the synchro assembly or did you have to make custom driveshafts?


----------



## Speck29 (May 12, 2004)

Also subscribed! :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

mafosta said:


> Thanks for the updates you have been giving us.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> You got a strange way of updating (updating in your first page of the thread). I was about to ask you for more diff mounting pictures and upon looking back on the first page I saw that you have updated already. Nonetheless if you have more pictures I am sure we all wont mind


No problem. 

What's the best way to do the update?


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

I suppose you can use the Reply to thread option and we can easily follow your updates. 
thanks once again for sharing your mindblowing conversion with us:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*12th July 2010*

Car still in paint shop, but due to get the interior and engine bay painted this week for sure. Here is a preview of the colour the car will be finished in. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW Sam's VR6 Turbo Mk3 Golf fresh out the stray booth!

This weekend was a wash out. All I managed to do was get my tank. I'll be using the petrol tank from an E30 bmw as it already has a tunnel running down the middle of it plus it's metal. A few cuts here and there and it should fit back in the space where the original MK1 Golf tank was. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









E30 BMW Petrol Tank


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Sized up the width of the tank and the car and there isn't much difference. Still needs cutting tho. I'll do that this week.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

mafosta said:


> I suppose you can use the Reply to thread option and we can easily follow your updates.
> thanks once again for sharing your mindblowing conversion with us:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Sweet, thanks again man!!!


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

mymotown said:


> Hi,
> Not quite. I'm still using the R32 engine and gearbox but NOT the haldex diff from the R32 set up. I am using the bmw one instead so i can run AWD. My initial idea was to run a VR6 engine with bmw gearbox and bmw diff. That would of been RWD but this option was easier.
> 
> Did you want to turn a syncro into RWD?


ok so you're going to run 4WD

yes i was/am thinking off making it rwd, just tryin to find out if it's posible and how..


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

krupske said:


> ok so you're going to run 4WD
> 
> yes i was/am thinking off making it rwd, just tryin to find out if it's posible and how..


Ok, so rear wheel drive. 

Main problems to overcome are running gear, steering and engine mounting positions. I'm in the UK so most of the cars I will reference are cars from over here. Hope this doesn't confuse you. I'll try to add pictures. 


Running Gear. 
You could choose the running gear (axle, diff, prop shaft and gearbox) from a car that already runs RWD. I was going to use stuff from a BMW E30. They are cheap and easy to come by (well over here anyways). first step will be to choose the VW engine you want to run (i'm assuming you'd want to use a vw engine). 









BMW E30

Next step would be to mate a VW engine to a BMW gearbox. The bell housings unbolt so i was gonna get a VW to BMW bell housing made to make the two parts could marry up. This is specials work as the spindle, clutch and and engine will all need to work as one. It is possible as i had a guy who was gonna do this for me. VW camper gearboxes are mated to Subaru engines in a similar fashion. 









example of a VW bus transaxle to Subaru engine bell housing. 

Once you get you engine and gearbox mated then you start looking into getting the engine mounted.
The car will need tunneling out to get the gearbox to sit in the right position. Getting an E30 donor car would be useful as u could use the tunnel and a other few bits from it. At any rate, stay away from the 4 cylinder ones. 6 cylinder ones are better. 

At this point most people would just want to cut the BMW floor pan and put their VW shell on top of that. I think that's easy but pointless as it no longer is a VW but more like the child that would result from a BMW/VW drunken one night stand. Neither side really ever wants to claim ownership of the bastard.

Once you have your engine all mounted then it will be time to concentrate on getting the back axle in place. I used a VW rallye. It has independent rear suspension and disc brakes as standard. A VW Syncro axle could also work. 









VW rallye

Once you've located your back axle you'll need to get your diff mounted in the frame of the axle in place of the standard VW one. See my pic's for an example of what this looks like.

Steering
I was gonna use the front suspension setup from a ford escort as this has the steering rack to the front of the car and not bolted to the bulk head like that of a the MK1 golf. This again is specialist work but it is possible. 









Front mounted steering rack. 

This is what i was gonna do but found 4x4 a quicker and cheaper option. But nothing is impossible and if its RWD you want then the above is a very rough guide that should give you some idea of how to proceed. 

Here is an example of a mad ideas that have been made a reality. 









Hayabusa Turbo-Powered RWD Mk1 Golf 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUH8S5wvK0M&feature=related

U could also run a mid engine setup if you wanted to take the easy way out.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*13 July 2010*

Had some time after work so i thought I'd get to chopping my E30 fuel tank to sit nicely in the space the golf one used to sit. Had to wash it out with soap and a pressure washer so it didn't blow up once the chopping began. I could probably have just gone out and bought a fuel cell to sit inside the car but they are placed under the car from factory for a good reason, plus i need one with a tunnel running through it anyways.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Used an E30 tank as it already has a tunnel for the prop shaft 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









A few less than precise cuts and -1 gallon later........


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









About a gallon worth of capacity


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









About a gallon worth of capacity

Once its welded back up, i'll pressure test it and strap it back to the car.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

*mymotown*

thank you for the write-up 

my first idea was to use a quattro gearbox on a vr6 because ''034Motorsport'' have the custom parts for this for sale

but since i bought a syncro i was thinkin of the next thing;








i looked at this drawing and thought if you disconnect the front axles, that it will go 100% to the rear end.
and just replace the diff with the visco for a bmw one

would this work? if not, i think i'll keep it just syncro 

once again, thank you very much for your help:beer:


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi mate. Do you have more details on the electric power steeering setup for the Aussie readers?...we have the same problem as you in UK...no power steering on Mk l's :banghead:

...and that stupid crossbar for the RHD brakes ...get rid of that if you can too!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

krupske said:


> thank you for the write-up
> 
> my first idea was to use a quattro gearbox on a vr6 because ''034Motorsport'' have the custom parts for this for sale
> 
> ...


 Hi, 

So is it an MK2 golf sycro you have? 

To the best of my knowledge, if you disconnect the front drive shafts you'll still have a 50/50 as the gearbox is design to run 4wheel drive. I was reading up on the 034motorsport site and the it seems the Quaife ATB Front Differential is similar to a limited spit set up but still delivers a near 50/50 split. If you already have a syncro you could change the vw rear diff and Viscous coupling as it will not be able to handle all the power you'll be putting through it, then get a bellhousing made to run your engine with a RWD gear box, then get the engine mounted longitudinally, connect with a prop (shortened and balanced in need be) then you're good to go. 

If you want to run it as 4WD with a VR6 then that's a lot easier. If you locate a gear box and diff from a V6 4motion Golf/Jetta/Audi TT/Audi A3 then the hardest bit would be to get the rear diff mounted in place of your syncro one. I haven't explored this fully but i doubt the V6 4motion diff will fit in the space of the syncro one as the V6 one is a bit bigger. A skilled engineer can easily make up brackets for that. The 4motion box will bolt straight to a VR6 engine. (gearbox mount might need some fabrication). Prop shaft might need shortening and balancing. Then that's your running gear in place. The only thing i'm not sure about is the wiring side of things for the V6motion haldex diff. Once you get around that, it should be a sweet conversion. If is a genuine mk2 sycnro you have, then u won't have to do any tunnel work, just get you gear selector mounted in the right place. 

Check out this links for more info 

http://wolfsburgrs.blogspot.com/2009/12/matt-kappens-mk2-golf-18t-syncro.html


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

mymotown said:


> Hi,
> 
> So is it an MK2 golf sycro you have?
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for the info 

i think i'll just keep it syncro and keep the horsepower under 250 for now 
And save up for a 4motion gearbox & vr6 engine 
:beer:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

graeme86 said:


> Hi mate. Do you have more details on the electric power steeering setup for the Aussie readers?...we have the same problem as you in UK...no power steering on Mk l's :banghead:
> 
> ...and that stupid crossbar for the RHD brakes ...get rid of that if you can too!


 Hi, 

I used the electric steering column form a Vauxhall/opel corsa C. It has its own ECU so no need for any other wiring aside from wiring it into the ignition so the steering works once the car is running. I don't know if you have this model car in Aus but here are some pictures. 









Vauxhall corsa C front view. 









vauxhall corsa C back shot 

The late model Vauxhall B's also have a similar setup ( very important to remove the column with the control unit). Using this system along side an aftermarket eps (electric power steering) control unit make the job a breeze. See my pics on the tread for mounting suggestions. 

Check out this link 

http://www.rallywiz.com/Products/EPSCU001.htm 









Vauxhall Coras B (eps only comes on the late models) 









Back end of a Corsa B 

This system is also used on the vauxhall corsa D, might be more complex tho, but then I doubt it. It is a vauxhall after all. 










I thought it would be better to keep a servo on the car consider the amount of power i'll be running. If i do away with the transfer pedal, then its the no servo option. 

Once its all painted up it'll look the part. Check out this on from a clean MK1 Jetta.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*17th July*

Finally got my 2mm spacer gasket. This should lower the compression of the R32 engine from 11.3:1 to 9:1 as advised by *xbluewaterx*.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2mm spacer gasket


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2mm spacer gasket

Gonna wait till the engine is back in the car before taking the head off to fit this. It'll be a lot easier and a little less back breaking. Fingers crossed, this should happen this weekend.

Also got my 4.27 bmw rear differential ring and pinon for the US. This is the closest to the R32 Transmission final drive ration of 4.24 that BMW make (in an E30 medium case anyways). I can now run 225/40/16 tyres on the back and 215/40/16 tyres on the front and get that mean stance. These are the tyres I had initial so it works out cheaper to switch out the ring and pinon.

Now remains the little matter of swapping the ring and pinon set in to diff casing. Was gonna get this done by the experts but then I thought i'd read up on how its done online and try it for myself. Luckily, VW Sam has some E30 building experience so the advice came in handy. 

Had to make sure I wasn't getting shafted first of all so I hand to count the teeth on the ring to make sure it was a 4.27 one. Ring a pinion set for a 4.27 gear ratio should have 47 teeth on the ring and 11 on the pinon. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









47 teeth on the ring, 11 on the pinon.

First order of business was to take the back casing off the diff to get access to the ring. This is held in place by about 5 or 6 easy to access bolts. The ends the drive shafts bolts to just slide out. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









back end removed, shaft inputs removed.

Then the securing rings on either side of the diff where the drive shafts bolt to needs to be unbolted then the whole center of the diff comes right out. The ring is held in place by about 10 bolts. Once these are undone, the ring piece come off. O yeah, speedo spinning disc thingie need to be removed for the ring to come off but I'll be using the R32 box to get my speedo reading anyways. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Separating ring from the rest of the diff set up. Needed a little persuasion of the hammer kind.

The new ring slides in place no problem. Need to make sure the holes line up properly. This took a couple of tries. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









New ring piece on, old 3.91 ring piece off and on its way to eBay. 

A large bolt on the front of the diff were the prop bolts to that needs unbolting to get the pinon out of the diff casing. Once this is done, a hammer will make sure it comes out smoothly (from the inside of the diff).


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









the 4.27 pinion is the smaller one. 

Once all the bits have been swapped over, the diff casing can be reassembled and transmission fluid added. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









One impact gun, a socket set, some guess work and less than an hour later.


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

Bmw diff is not gonna work. Did you forged about angle drive ratio?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn: 
Subscribed!


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks very much for Power steering info...we have a "Holden Barina" which is the same car in Oz. 

Awesome project.:thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

mymotown said:


> Check out this link
> 
> http://www.supercarsite.net/volkswagen/golf-r32/2005
> 
> The haldex is listed as having a final drive ratio of 4.24:1 and the closest i can get to that on a standard bmw diff is 4.27:1. Even then i have to consider tyre sizes to make the miles per hour and revs per minute match up. I've manage to get the perfect blend of tyres and ratios so this car should drive really nice, I hope.


 Sorry to rain on your parade, but the BMW diff is totally not going to work with the 02M 

The Haldex *diff *has a ratio of 17/27, or 1.59:1. The 4:24:1 listed in that article is the final drive inside the 02M from the output shaft to the diff. The transfer box that drives the prop is connected to the diff, so the final drive of 4.24:1 is already applied to the prop. The transfer box is 17/27, which matches the rear diff. 

To make it even more complicated there are two different types of transfer box with different ratios so you must have a rear diff that matches the transfer box.

What you are going to find is that the rear wheels will run at roughly a third the speed of the front ones, which is going to result in something exploding - most likely the transfer box.

In order for a proper diff to work you would need to drive it directly from the output shaft of the gearbox, which with a 02x is impossible, hence why VW chose to drive it from the diff instead.

Its a shame, because you've made a nice job of integrating that BMW diff in to the Syncro beam


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just fit tractor wheels on the back, you'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

you'll need a haldex dif and this: http://www.dutchbuild.com/index.php/cPath/17_50


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne, thanks very much for spotting that. This is the kinda info i was hoping to get from posting this thread. Thanks again.

Hmmm, yes, I do have a problem......................

Ok, I still have a Gen 1 Haldex diff from a 4motion lying around some where. So what i'm gonna do is drop the axle modified to take the bmw stuff and set it aside for my RWD MK1 caddy conversion. 
I'll see if the syncro boys will let me have one of their axles then get that modified to take the Haldex diff. 

Thanks JamesS, the cage for the haldex Diff is kinda cheap on that site. Think i might go back to my fabricator as see how much he'll charge me to mount it. Good looking out tho. 

Polov8 thanks for the advice but i think those wheels mignt foul my arches. LOL!!

No problem, minor set back but i can still forge ahead regardless.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*24th July*

I decided to forge ahead regardless of the back axle issue as I can still get the car running and deal with the back end retrospectively. 

Finally, the engine bay has been sprayed up. CKN delivers the goods get again. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Audi red with the piano black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Engine Bay Audi red


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Piano Black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Piano Black roll cage


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Body will get painted once everything else in good working order.

No time to waste, engine was chained and jacked up to go straight in with the help of guys. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









VW MK5 R32 Turbo transplant ready to drop into MK1 shell.


Two scratches on the fresh paint work, 6 helpful friend, one Master mechanic (VW Sam) and 10 minutes later the R32 engine sat in the MK1 shell like it's always been there. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 Golf with MK5 R32 Turbo Engine 

Had to get the 2mm spacer plate in place so the head had to come off.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









R32 engine minus the head


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









R32 engine minus the head


Gotta wait for a new head gasket set and I managed to round a head bolt so gotta get a set of those too. Damnit!!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

graeme86 said:


> Thanks very much for Power steering info...we have a "Holden Barina" which is the same car in Oz.
> 
> Awesome project.:thumbup:


No problem, good luck with that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking great! You plan on bolting anything in the bay for added reinforcement?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Looking great! You plan on bolting anything in the bay for added reinforcement?


Thanks man. Gonna get a top and bottom strut brace in place, but need to see how much space i've got left once everything is in place.


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Good stuff motown :thumbup: Id love to build something like this in the future, mk1 or mk2, my 55hp will do me for now though :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Any pictures of how the front motor mount setup looks?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

mymotown said:


> So what i'm gonna do is drop the axle modified to take the bmw stuff and set it aside for my RWD MK1 caddy conversion.


Nice save :thumbup:


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Any pictures of how the front motor mount setup looks?


yes, X2


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Doogal said:


> Good stuff motown :thumbup: Id love to build something like this in the future, mk1 or mk2, my 55hp will do me for now though :laugh:


I had an Mk1 Jetta 4 door that we dropped a polo GT engine in with a 5speed gearbox, fitted a 2inch bore exhaust and slammed it on some 13 inch wheels. It only had 75 hp but around town it was right at home with cars with more power. So 55 hp is plenty for the urban jungle man. 









Mk1 Jetta 1.3 GT


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Any pictures of how the front motor mount setup looks?


Hi, 

are you talking about a front mount similar to that on a VR6?

The R32 lump i have doesn't have one of those. It mounts on the two sides (pulley side and gearbox side) then one more mount on the at the back of the gearbox. please see below for the modifications made to the mk1 shell for the R32 engine mounts. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mk1 engine bay modified to take R32 engine


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Pulley side engine mounting position 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Gearbox side engine mounting position


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Front chopped to make space for alternator

Hope this helps.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> Nice save :thumbup:


Thanks man, wouldn't have happened without you.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*31st Juy 2010*

So this weekend was a wash out. I've done nothing on the car as I'm still waiting for the damn head bolts and head gasket that my mate promised me. I thought I'd explain the why I've got different wheels on the front of the car. A set of Wilwood four pots came up for cheap so I decided not to go with the 4motion brakes. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Dodgy front wheels. 









Wilwood four pot brake calipers. 

The ECU turned up a few days ago also, so the wiring loom can be made up. 

More picture to follow shortly. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*7th August*

Finally got the head bolts and gasket for the R32 engine. 









Head gasket and head bolts 









Head gasket 









head bolts 


Time to get to work and clean the old rubber from the original gasket off the head and the block surfaces. Good old fashion elbow grease, 180 sandpaper and 40 minutes later both surfaces are ready to be reunited. 









Block surface before 









Block surface after 









Head surface before 









Head surface after 

The new gasket got split to sandwich the spacer plate 









Spacer gasket to the left and both sides of the split gasket to the right and center. 









Spacer gasket sandwich on the 3.2 block. 

Head got slapped back on the block, timing markers checked and engine spun by hand to makes sure everything was all good. Then all other components could be bolted back to the head. 









Engine reassembly complete 









Engine reassembly complete 









Engine reassembly complete 

Time to tackle the oil return from the turbo. 

Got a VR6 metal sump as at some point the original aluminum sump (oil pan) from the engine got damaged beyond repair. I'd rather use the metal one anyways, coz the car sits so low and they can take a bit of a beating before the give up the ghost. 









MK3 Golf 12v VR6 sump 

Got an oil return from a 1.8T 20v sump and got it welded in position to serve as my turbo oil return pipe. Had to size this up a few times so it didn't sit in the way of the 4 wheel drive running gear. 









Oil return pipe welded to 12v VR6 Mk3 Golf sump 









Oil return pipe welded to 12v VR6 Mk3 Golf sump 









Oil return pipe welded to 12v VR6 Mk3 Golf sump 









Oil return pipe welded to 12v VR6 Mk3 Golf sump 

A bit of the engine block was in the way of the oil return pipe. True to form, VW Sam took an angle grinder to it and solved the problem. By 'it' I mean the engine block and not the return pipe. Had my eyes closed for this part. 









Oil return pipe 









Oil return pipe 









Oil return pipe 









Oil return pipe 

So last time I was trying to explain why I had different wheels on the front of the car 
The Borbet A's wheels are too shallow on the front to clear the Wilwood brakes so I've order a set of 2X30mm spacers to remedy the problem. 









Wilwood four pot brakes 









Wilwood four pot brakes 

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_IgrVRumxPq8/TF_h6Kr1QVI/AAAAAAAABwM/L9O325vsGxE/s512/IMG_0677[1].jpg 
Wilwood four pot brakes 

Next weekend I'll tackle the brake lines, throttle body, brakes and plumbing. 

Pictures of the ECU and Loom to follow. 

Wilwood four pot brakes


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

hmmm, some good reading here. 

I'm in the process of collecting parts fort my Corrado V8 RWD conversion. 
I had ioriginally intended on using a porsche 944 drivetrain mated to my audi 4.2 engine. but I've been unable to find a transaxle with LSD. 
so I shifted gears, and came up with the brilliant plan, and was suprised that you had done something similar with your rear. I've got a Ford 8.8 diff with LSD (from a thunderbird, I don't belive you have those over there) and will use a Syncro Rear suspension and hybrid axles. 

and yes there is much work to be done, to get the steering and suspension out of the way and make room for a transmission.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

ViolentBlue said:


> hmmm, some good reading here.
> 
> I'm in the process of collecting parts fort my Corrado V8 RWD conversion.
> I had ioriginally intended on using a porsche 944 drivetrain mated to my audi 4.2 engine. but I've been unable to find a transaxle with LSD.
> ...


 
Thanks for reading my thread. 

Wow! that conversion sounds sweeeeet!!! When i first had the idea of building a RWD Golf I was going to uses Porsche 924 running gear (drive train) as that car is virtually VW anyways. But then I hit a snag when i realised it doesn't have a prop shaft but a torque tube instead, and this was connected straight to the engine then to the gearbox. I couldn't figure out how to mate the torque tube to the engine I was gonna use so i drop that idea and sold the 924. 









Porsche torque tube and gearbox set up. 









Porsche torque tube and gearbox set up. 

The V8 you have is the same engine that's in the Gumpert Apollo S i think, but in back tho. Not a big fan of mid engined cars. Are you gonna be using the gearbox from the thunderbird as well? 

How about starting a thread on this. I'd love to see how you're going about this build.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*9th August*

Had some time after work so I took an old radiator I found in a back corner of the garage to get modified as the core was busted and the ends are on the wrong way around for my application anyways. 









Old radiator to be modified for my application. 

It just about fits in the front of the MK1 and is also a really good width so I can run too large slim line fans on it. 

Also got a loom (wiring harness) from a vw polo that i'll have modified to take the Emerald ECU and also the old school 76' Mk1 Golf clocks. 









VW polo donor car for wiring loom 









Wiring loom form VW polo 









Emerald ECU 









ECU wiring diagram 









ECU wiring diagram 









77' Golf clocks and dashboard (instrument panel/cluster) loom


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

That doesn't look like the 924 setup, looks more like a 928 or corvette. 
924 used trailing arms like the superbeetle (infact the parts were sourced from the super beetle) 


mymotown said:


> The V8 you have is the same engine that's in the Gumpert Apollo S i think, but in back tho. Not a big fan of mid engined cars. Are you gonna be using the gearbox from the thunderbird as well?
> 
> How about starting a thread on this. I'd love to see how you're going about this build.


 still collecting parts, once I have the proper bellhousing and the syncro rear end, then I can begin fabrication. at that point I'll begin the build log, all I have right now it the engine and the corrado I'm intending to put it in. I have the differential and trans (diff is from the thunderbird and trans is from a mustang) but there is nothing special about them untill I've mated them to the VAG parts.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

ViolentBlue said:


> That doesn't look like the 924 setup, looks more like a 928 or corvette.
> 924 used trailing arms like the superbeetle (infact the parts were sourced from the super beetle)
> 
> 
> still collecting parts, once I have the proper bellhousing and the syncro rear end, then I can begin fabrication. at that point I'll begin the build log, all I have right now it the engine and the corrado I'm intending to put it in. I have the differential and trans (diff is from the thunderbird and trans is from a mustang) but there is nothing special about them untill I've mated them to the VAG parts.


You'd know better than me. As soon as i heard the words 'torque' and 'tube' I gave up on that idea in a rush. Do you think there is anyway to get that system to work with a VW engine? 

Your build sounds very interesting and equally as complex. Thinking of doing a Caddy RWD but using a live axle on the back seeing as the caddy already has the leaf spring set up.









Live axle with leaf spring set up.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

mymotown said:


> Do you think there is anyway to get that system to work with a VW engine?


Entirely possible - I've already done it:












There are also two other Corrados with Porsche-based drivetrains - one with a 1.8T and one with a 16V. There are a couple of Porsches with Audi engines too


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

there was a corrado that made use of a 924turbo driveline and a 16v engine, he used a bellhousing from a VW transmission and bolted the torque tube to it.  heres his photo album of the build here

on these forums somewhere is another build, again corrado, with a VR6 turbo mated to a T5 transmission, and using a Mitsubishi rear end. he had to alter the front suspension a fair bit.

then there's Mikki Jayne. I'd say check out her site, but it seems to be down. She was a good ways into building a V8 powered Corrado, using the 944 torque tube and an audi tiptronic transmission.
it was her build that convinced me I could fit the V8 under my corrado's hood.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> Entirely possible - I've already done it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*14th August 2010*

Decided to tackle the brakes this weekend. I have to replace the existing ones as they got cut whilst the back axle was being put in. 

Got some copper pipes to make up my own.









Copper pipe

I took off the old ones and followed the bends with the copper so it fits underneath the car the first time. 










I didn't get the flaring tool from my mate in time so I fitted the newly made lines in a view to flare the ends retrospectively. Gave the line a bit of extra length so I don't come up short when the transfer pedal, servo and master cylinder goes back in. 









Fitted copper brake line (extra long)









Fitted copper brake line (extra long)

I still haven't fitted a throttle body as I was gonna use the 2.9 VR6 one with an adapter plate. A little birdie tells me I can modify the old R32 throttle body to take a throttle cable. I'll experiment with that on the weekend. 

I'm gonna use a MK2 Golf servo and master cylinder instead of the MK1 Golf stuff as I'm told this will provided better braking and I had one siting in the garage anyways. I dismantled the old tranfer pedal set up, cleaned it up and had it sprayed so it looks a bit better than before. Sprayed the servo too but might change the colour to match the engine bay. I'll fit all that on the weekend. 









brake set up with Mk1 Golf RHD transfer pedal, 1.8 16v Mk2 Golf servo and master cylinder









brake set up with Mk1 Golf RHD transfer pedal, 1.8 16v Mk2 Golf servo and master cylinder









1.8 16v Mk2 Golf master cylinder

Had to run the rear right hand side line up in the section where the tank will be as the tunnel and the prop are in the way of where it would normally run. When i get the car jacked up high enough, I get some pictures. 

Speaking of tanks, I got the BMW E30 one I chopped up early back from the welders. It just needs to be pressure tested then i'll fit it on the car with a couple of straps from the original MK1 Golf. Here are a few pics of the welding job.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.









BMW E30 petrol tank modified to fit the Mk1 Golf with rallye back axle set up.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*Handling??*

Does anyone have a VR6 or R32 in a MK1 Rabbit/Golf? 

How does it handle??


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mymotown said:


> Does anyone have a VR6 or R32 in a MK1 Rabbit/Golf?
> 
> How does it handle??


Tons of people have done that swap. Just check out the VR6 technical section. As far as how they handle? Not from my personal experience but hear all the time that you do feel the extra weight in the front while driving. A respective suspension would accommodate most of those issues though. :thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Tons of people have done that swap. Just check out the VR6 technical section. As far as how they handle? Not from my personal experience but hear all the time that you do feel the extra weight in the front while driving. A respective suspension would accommodate most of those issues though. :thumbup:


Sweet, thanks man. I'll check out the VR6 technical. The issue is I have Mk1 front suspension on the front and MK2 rallye on the back, so its difficult get a set without buying two pair. Got some decent ones on the front but I might have to buy a whole set to get the back syncro ones. Might just go with shocks and uprated springs as suppose to coilovers on the back. 









Front coilovers


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*whoooooo*

drive this car already.:laugh: cant wait to see it done:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*LOL!!*



mafosta said:


> drive this car already.:laugh: cant wait to see it done:beer::beer::beer:


I know man. I gotta work full time 9-5. I only ever get to work on this car on the weekends. But i'm getting there. Might have the engine turning over in about 3 weeks or so, but don't quote me on that.

Thanks for the encouragement tho.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

mymotown said:


> The issue is I have Mk1 front suspension on the front and MK2 rallye on the back, so its difficult get a set without buying two pair.


I'm pretty sure the Rallye / Syncro uses mk1 rear shocks as they are shorter than the mk2 ones. Not sure how that would translate to a syncro in a mk1 - possibly they would need to be even shorter still  Mk1 coils ought to bolt up, but whether they would go low enough I don't know...


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> I'm pretty sure the Rallye / Syncro uses mk1 rear shocks as they are shorter than the mk2 ones. Not sure how that would translate to a syncro in a mk1 - possibly they would need to be even shorter still  Mk1 coils ought to bolt up, but whether they would go low enough I don't know...


Got a set of MK1 coilies on the car right now. The back is higher than Amy Winehouse. I think I'm gonna need rallye ones. They've got to be a lot shorted.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

mymotown said:


> The back is higher than Amy Winehouse.


Lol! :laugh:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

wow. awesome :thumbup:
watching this thread


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

compared to a 2wd mk2 Golf, the syncro/rallye rear shocks are shorter, coincidentally all but identical in length to a mk1 shock, so, to fit your rear end, you need shocks that are a similar amount shorter AGAIN< as a mk1 shock is in comparison to a mk2. 

I can measure that if you want?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

syracusegli said:


> wow. awesome :thumbup:
> watching this thread


Thanks man!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

polov8 said:


> compared to a 2wd mk2 Golf, the syncro/rallye rear shocks are shorter, coincidentally all but identical in length to a mk1 shock, so, to fit your rear end, you need shocks that are a similar amount shorter AGAIN< as a mk1 shock is in comparison to a mk2.
> 
> I can measure that if you want?


O right. Thanks for the offer but I think I'll hunt down a set rallye back ones. They'll be the right ones. I've seen a few rallyes on the deck so they are out there. 










Really don't wanna buy a whole kit just for the back ones tho. Anyone know where I could find just a pair for the rear only?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*28th August 2010*

Last weekend was a wash out. Didn't get a thing done. We had to transplant a whole paint booth across the yard. That pretty much took up the whole day. But I made of it this weekend.

So I've pretty much finished up the brakes at this point. Needs brake fluid and bleeding but that a minor issues. I'll be getting a set of hand brake cables this weekend so I can strike the brakes off the to-do list.

Finally managed to get my hands on a flaring tool for the copper brake lines. Little John kindly volunteered his kit for a weekend. Nice and easy to use as you don't need a vice. 

Leaving off from the last point of the build, I fitted the overly complicated transfer pedal assembly that comes on the right hand drive Mk1 Golfs/Rabbits. I would of loved to run a brake bias system like the one below that's on my ABA 82' Golf/Rabbit but I wanted to have a servo. I could have used a remote servo but it just seemed like it would complicate the build even more. Plus remote servo kit is like £100.00. That could go towards a custom exhaust system instead. 









MK1 Golf ABA Bias Brakes set up









MK1 Golf ABA Bias Brakes set up









Remote Servo









MK1 Golf with hidden remote servo. 

I flared all the brake line ends under the car and connected them to the lines that come from the brake calipers. Since I'm using a rallye back axle I didn't have to convert the rear brakes from drums to discs as the axle already had it. The copper is so easy to bend so there were no dramas with connecting the lines. I'll get some pictures of that on the weekend. 

Once all the transfer pedal assembly was fitted, I flared the ends of the copper lines and connected them. I made a rookie mistake and forgot to slip on the male connector to join the copper line to the master cylinder so had to cut the line down a couple times after I'd already flared the end. Good think I left a little extra length o the lines. 









Flaring the Copper Lines









Flaring the Copper Lines









Flaring the Copper Lines









Flared copper line end with Male connector









Finished product with staggered rear break compensators 









Finished product with staggered rear break compensators 

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_IgrVRumxPq8/TH4hr4c6-OI/AAAAAAAAB1w/e77EswIWakI/s640/IMG_0742[1].jpg
Finished product with staggered rear break compensators 









Finished Product - MK2 Golf 16v master cylinder and servo with MK1 Golf transfer pedal setup. 









Finished Product - MK2 Golf 16v master cylinder and servo with MK1 Golf transfer pedal setup. 









Finished Product - MK2 Golf 16v master cylinder and servo with MK1 Golf transfer pedal setup. 









Finished Product - MK2 Golf 16v master cylinder and servo with MK1 Golf transfer pedal setup. 









Finished Product - MK2 Golf 16v master cylinder and servo with MK1 Golf transfer pedal setup.

Also managed to tackle that R32 throttle body and convert it from fly by wire to cable. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

First step was to strip down the R32 throttle body by taking the black plastic housing off and remove the original spindle to disconnected the motor inside the throttle body. Won't be needing that. A pair of pliers and some gentle persuasion and spindle was off.









R32 Throttle body with the spindle bent out the way.









R32 Throttle body with the spindle bent out the way.









R32 Throttle body with the spindle removed

The white sprocket that connects the electric motor to the throttle body just slides off once the spindle is removed.









Spindle and sprocket removed from the R32 Throttle body. 


Next step was to find a donor throttle body to get a spindle off of that is cable operated. A 1.8 8v Mk2 Golf engine that we had laying around came in handy for this part.









Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v donor engine with throttle spindle. 









Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle. 

One 11mm bolt and a large screw driver later and the part i needed was off.










Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle









Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle

The two little legs on the spindle aren't needed so I shaved those off. 









Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle with legs to be chop off. 









Shaved down Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle 









Shaved down Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle









Shaved down Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle









Shaved down Mk2 Golf 1.8 8v throttle spindle 

Going back to the R32 throttle body, the pin that the sprockets sits on needs to be cut away to allow full movement of the spindle. 









Sprocket pin chop off


The spindle can now be put in place of the original spindle that was removed earlier. There are probably a few different ways of fitting the spindle to the butterfly pin, but I opted for the more permanent solution. The welding option. VW Sam wasted no time. More pictures to follow. 









Butterfly pin that 1.8 8v spindle will be welded to. 
The blue wires go to the throttle position sensor so I don't need to incorporate one of those.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

great job!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

vwovw said:


> great job!!


Thanks man.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*4th September 2010*

Another weekend spent doing not much on the car at all. Petrol tank is waiting to be pressured test and the radiator core was put on the wrong way around and got damaged when the guy tried to swap it round again. 

The car is going back to the fabricators to have the haldex system put in in two weeks time so i'm hoping to have the tank and rad in place by then along side other bits a pieces. 

Last time I was just finishing off the throttle body mod. CARL the man with the plan gave me all the info I needed to get it done. (I own you big time man). I had some issues with the mod but he helped figured them out. 









R32 throttle body converted to run a throttle cable









R32 throttle body converted to run a throttle cable









R32 throttle body converted to run a throttle cable

With the 1.8 8v spindle welded on, the case no longer fit so I'll have to get something fabricated. I'll use this set up for now until i get a spare throttle body that i can perfect with a custom spindle.

Edition 38, one of the England's biggest show and shine events was on the Sunday so I didn't get much done then either. This was my favourite car of the show. 










Edition 38 2010









Edition 38 2010









Edition 38 2010


I managed to pick up some 25mm spacers from the show, so the Borbet A's can go back on the car. 










25mm 4x100 spacer









25mm 4x100 spacer









25mm 4x100 spacer


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Awesome build. 2 questions:

is copper strong enough for brake lines?

on the drivers side motor mount did you have to only remove the original mount for enough clearance or did you have to narrow the framerail as well? IF so how much did you have to trim off?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Copper is pretty much the standard DIY stuff for making replacement brake lines. It is here in the UK anyway. You can get Kunifer as well (copper/nickel alloy) but thats harder to flare and bend so not as common for DIY.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

antichristonwheels said:


> Awesome build. 2 questions:
> 
> is copper strong enough for brake lines?
> 
> on the drivers side motor mount did you have to only remove the original mount for enough clearance or did you have to narrow the framerail as well? IF so how much did you have to trim off?


Hi, 

I believe the only time you'd ever have a problem with copper lines are if they are on a moving joint. I have a flexi section of braided hose on the rear arms where I'm likely to have any movement. 









Copper brake like with flexi section. 

We've you'd copper lines on other builds and they are still going strong years later.

The exiting mounts were removed as I wasn't intending to use them and I didn't want them getting in the way. (some VR6 builds use the existing mounts but I guess i just took the easy way out) There was no need to narrow the framerails on the car. The R32 engine with the mounts attached drop right in with the modification as show below. 

We lowered the engine into the bay and eye up roughly the best position that would allow the drive shafts to best run in their intended position.









Initial installation of the engine.

The belt side was fairly easy to mount. We just shaved the raised ridge on the suspension leg away to allow the mount to sit flush in this position. We moved the mount as close to the suspension leg bulk head as possible. (this would have to be cut into the bulk head once the gearbox mount was in place to get the engine to line up straight horizontally.)


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









................cut into the bulk head once the gearbox mount was in place to get the engine to line up straight.

On the gearbox side we cut a section out of the chassis leg the same width as the mount just leaving the base and back section of the leg. This cut was made from just after the suspension leg bulk head. This is a really crude drawing, hope it helps.









Picasso version of the modified mounting position on the gearbox side 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









...........cut was made from just after the suspension leg bulk head


The alternator was hitting the front panel so a section of that got cut out also.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









............alternator was hit the front panel so a section of that got cut out also

With the 20v engine I wouldn't worry the belt side mount. You can use a Rabbit GTI engine mount. This should bolt directly to the block as mount like a normal Rabbit GTI engine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

yea, I forgot my buddy with the old British sporting tractors uses copper on restorations. Steel is pretty standard here but I can see how copper would be easier to deal with. I have a PD 150 going into a 79 Scirocco if my shop ever gets the trans ready... I need to do the same MK4 belt side mount that you used. So this makes me feel better, just trim off the factory mount and reinforce the top of the frame rail with a steel plate. We were worried about cutting the side out and thinning the rail. Your pics and answers are a big help. I have a WRD 02A trans mount and I think with only A/C and an alternator I may not have to notch the front, but my shop has done it already on a couple swaps.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

antichristonwheels said:


> yea, I forgot my buddy with the old British sporting tractors uses copper on restorations. Steel is pretty standard here but I can see how copper would be easier to deal with. I have a PD 150 going into a 79 Scirocco if my shop ever gets the trans ready... I need to do the same MK4 belt side mount that you used. So this makes me feel better, just trim off the factory mount and reinforce the top of the frame rail with a steel plate. We were worried about cutting the side out and thinning the rail. Your pics and answers are a big help. I have a WRD 02A trans mount and I think with only A/C and an alternator I may not have to notch the front, but my shop has done it already on a couple swaps.


 Yep, the copper will do the trick nicely, and its really easy to manipulate so no bending tool required. I think if I was to start over on this project I'd mount the engine MK3 Golf style. Would like a lot nicer. O well..... 

Good luck with your project man.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*11th September 2010*

Another weekend of getting busy doing nothing. Was hoping to have the radiator and petrol tank in place so I could complete the plumbing and run the fuel line. No joy, as neither were ready. Got a call from the rad guy. He had to make custom ends to make the whole thing work. I'll post picture when I pic it up on Friday. Might get my tank then too. (fingers crossed) 

The car needs to be sent back to Xport racing to get the Haldex put in place, so the wheels got put back on in preparation for the journey. *Junior*, who's build a similar beast came down to lend a hand, share some ideas and help figure out the Amy Winehouse issue. 









Front wheels back on car 25mm with spacers. 









Loads of clearance for the Wilwoods. 









The Amy Winehouse issue. (High as a kit) 

It turns out Mk1 Golf/Rabbit rear suspension legs are exactly the same length as Mk2 Golf Rallye/Syncro ones. I'll need to find another solution to get the car to have a some what normal stance. 









MK1 Golf rear suspension leg (yellow) and MK2 Golf Rallye rear suspension leg (blue) 

Junior suggested we take the helper spring off and fit the leg on the car, but that didn't change much. Good suggestion tho. I've been looking on Ebay and found a set of Gaz rear coilovers from a Vauxhall Nova that i've been told are 17.5 inches long compared to the 21 inches of the mk1 Golf ones. They also wind down all the way to the base of the shock. I'm pretty sure this will do the trick if I can get the top mounts to work on the MK1 Golf. 









Vauxhall Nova 









Vauxhall Nova rear coilovers. 









.......also wind down all the way to the base of the shock 









...... if I can get the top mounts to work on the MK1 Golf. 

I'm open to ideas if anyone knows of a tried and tested method of sorting out the rear ride height. Thanks.


----------



## 9N3 Turbo (Sep 16, 2010)

Good work dude:laugh: By the way it's Junior 

Just found this on the GAZ site and they are based in Essex  

GAZ GOLD (from the image posted they look to be this option) 

Gaz Gold height adjustable kits are a premium range of suspension units designed for tarmac motorsport and the serious track day enthusiast. 

Most of the GHA Listings are available in the Gold range with the addition of struts kits for the classic and retro car market i.e. Lotus, Cortinas, Escort, Mexicos, Capris, Lancia Intergrale and Evo‘s. 

The features are:- 

1. Front and rear units adjust bump and rebound from a single control knob on the side of the unit. 

2. Struts and semi struts have 62mm bodies for increased oil capacity. These units are fitted with 22mm diameter induction hardened piston rods that are hard chrome plated for strength and durability. 

3. All units have multi lip sealing. The outer seal is a metal encased wiper to clean the piston rod. This in turn extends main seal performance and oil retention under extreme conditions. 

4. All the Gold range are fitted with a gas cell in the outer reservoir and filled with a high viscosity index multi grade oil to prevent cavitation and reduce fade in motor racing conditions. 

5. The coilovers and telescopic units in this range utilise lightweight billet alloy components where possible, i.e. bases, end fittings, seats, lockrings, rod guides and gland nuts. The outer tube is steel with a nickel coating to provide the best anti corrosive finish possible. All outer alloy components are anodised. 

6. A full range of springs are stocked at the factory for road and motorsport use. 

All units in our ranges can be purchased individually or repaired by return in the event of an accident.


----------



## 9N3 Turbo (Sep 16, 2010)

Dude here is a link to another thread i have been looking at. 

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=209507 

and another 

http://www.vwgolfmk1.org.uk/modules...opic&t=33996&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

updates?


----------



## shauno (Dec 11, 2006)

Any updates on this? Looks awesome!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*05 January 2011*

Hello All, 

Been away from the cars for a while. Personal life took over for the last 3 months or so, but i'm right back in it. 

Since I last updated this thread, I've sent the car back to Xsport racing to have the Mk4 R32 Haldex Diff mounted on the back axle, as the BMW set up was not gonna work. Shout out to *onet* and *MikkiJayne* for the heads up. :thumbup::thumbup: 









Picture of the haldex back axle 

Will be collecting the petrol tank and rad this weekend and might also run up to Xsport to take a look at the progress thus far. 

Also yet to check on the progress of the Gaz coilovers but will be following that up shortly. 

A more detailed update will following on Monday.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*17 Jan 2011*

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. 

Won't be getting the car back from the fabricators for a few weeks yet so I don't really have anything to update. 

Still have a couple items to secure for the car so hopefully I'll have some pics up on the weekend. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Am still watching. :thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

deathhare. said:


> Am still watching. :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

epic build!

epic!


----------



## JrAdrock (Mar 28, 2000)

I stumbled across this thread and I haven't posted for a long time, but this one has me hooked. I would come help you if I could, but its a distance thing! I've had my hands on a few creations but nothing like this! Can't wait to see a vid when its done. We are all waiting like kids for Christmas day. Thanks for taking the time to include us. Some of us have to live vicariously through your build. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

35i 2000 said:


> epic build!
> 
> epic!


 Awww, thanks man. Getting a little frustrated as I didn't want this to be on of those project threads that drowns on for months, then years but it would seem it's all out of my hands. O well, I guess goodness comes to those who wait. GRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

JrAdrock said:


> I stumbled across this thread and I haven't posted for a long time, but this one has me hooked. I would come help you if I could, but its a distance thing! I've had my hands on a few creations but nothing like this! Can't wait to see a vid when its done. We are all waiting like kids for Christmas day. Thanks for taking the time to include us. Some of us have to live vicariously through your build. Keep up the good work.


 Man........these words of yours mean a lot to me. I couldn't have got this far on the build without you guys and all the encouragement I've been getting on the thread. 

Unforeseen circumstances have lead to the build being up on hold so fingers crossed everything will resolve itself in a week or so then I can get back to it. 

*JrAdrock* thanks again.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

The pics were really encouraging for me in my own vr6 swap. Its not easy to start hacking holes in your frame rail :laugh: but having seen how you did it and welded in the mount I was able to get it right the first time.  
Hope this gets back on track soon. :thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

deathhare. said:


> The pics were really encouraging for me in my own vr6 swap. Its not easy to start hacking holes in your frame rail :laugh: but having seen how you did it and welded in the mount I was able to get it right the first time.
> Hope this gets back on track soon. :thumbup:


 Glad I could help. Yeah, I was really worried about cutting into my chassis rails as well. I wasn't too keen on using the trial and error method but I guess someone had to do it. 

Hope I get it back soon as well. 

Thanks again man.


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope u get issues sorted out asap and am still watchingopcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

mafosta said:


> Hope u get issues sorted out asap and am still watchingopcorn:


 Hope so too man. I've put all on hold till I get him back. Spoke to Gaz suspension an there are willing to make some custom rare shocks for the build at a very good price so I should get that killer stance I been looking for as suppose to the *Amy Winehouse* effect I've got going on at the mo. 










Killer Mk1 stance (this is not my Wide Boy just looking for this kinda stance) 









Mk2 stance 









The Amy Winehouse effect (High as a mother****) but not for much longer 


Anyone looking for more info on Gaz pls see the link below. 

http://www.gaz-shocks.co.uk/index.html


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah the Gaz guys are a good bunch :thumbup: I spoke to them at the Autosport show a couple of weeks ago about making me some custom suspension for my Corrado V8


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> Yeah the Gaz guys are a good bunch :thumbup: I spoke to them at the Autosport show a couple of weeks ago about making me some custom suspension for my Corrado V8


Yeah, thanks for co-sign. I'll defo be getting them to sort me out legs for my iron horse. Stance is key.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

anasopia said:


> Any updates on this?


Maaaan, disappointingly still nothing at this time. I got my rad back the other day. (pix to follow). My fuel tank needs braising but I'm not jumping to do that as the I'm not sure if the position of the Haldex is gonna change where the tank will need to go. GRRRRRRR!!! Frustrating but out of my hands at this time. I should know more tomorrow, hopefully. 

Thanks for looking all the same. The encouragement is appreciated.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to throw a fuel cell in the trunk. Good work Sir :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

very cool :beer:opcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

gtiguy12 said:


> Sounds like it's time to throw a fuel cell in the trunk. Good work Sir :thumbup:


It's a good suggestion, but I kinda like the idea of the thin metal box that contain the highly flammable liquid to stay outside the car rather than at the back of my neck if you know what I mean. So fingers crossed I'll be able to keep the modified tank.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Rocco R16V said:


> very cool :beer:opcorn:


Thanks man!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*OMFG*

*Would you believe the cheek!!! some company has lifted pix from my thread and are using them to sell manifolds. *

They didn't even bother to edit out my pineapple juice carton. These guys are 'taking the piss' as we say here in England. 




























Any advice on how to deal with these mo'fo'?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Call them and complain?
Have someone write a cease and desist letter that sounds real?
Kill them?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

those cheeky bastards!:laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheeky buggers! Even putting their own watermark on them! :screwy:

I would email them and politely ask them to stop using your pics.

If that doesn't work then its time to start hunting for them on forums and making their business difficult. Hopefully they will respond to option 1...

Unfortunately if you didn't watermark them in the first place there's very little you can do to stop them (short of expensive legal shenanigans, which really isn't worth it).

You never know though, if they lifted them from this thread in the first place then they may well read that you are unimpressed and do the honourable thing and remove them. In which case hello to them and well done for doing the right thing


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*?*

Why not uses syncro and coverts it to Haldex via Dutchbulid.com? It's easier, cheaper, and can handle the power...


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

deathhare. said:


> Call them and complain?
> Have someone write a cease and desist letter that sounds real?
> Kill them?


LOL!!! Resorting to murder might just be a tad extreme.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

ArpyArpad said:


> those cheeky bastards!:laugh:


I know right!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> Cheeky buggers! Even putting their own watermark on them! :screwy:
> 
> I would email them and politely ask them to stop using your pics.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions, thanks man. I'm gonna give them a call and see what cheeky response I get. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

dredward said:


> Why not uses syncro and coverts it to Haldex via Dutchbulid.com? It's easier, cheaper, and can handle the power...


Are you talking about, the axle itself? I looked into that, but having it fabricated will give the same results and also a bit cheaper. One thing, it would have been faster tho, considering the present set backs.


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you get a response from those monkeys that took your piktshars?
and did you solve your issue? 
Keep up the good work! I check back often for updates opcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

anasopia said:


> Did you get a response from those monkeys that took your piktshars?
> and did you solve your issue?
> Keep up the good work! I check back often for updates opcorn:


Thanks for looking man. Called up the company in question and the manager said he'd take them down but wanted me to send him an e-mail tell him what I want as compensation and he'd work something out. So I'm gonna look into that and see what the resolution will be. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*10 February 2011*

So things have slowed down considerably and I might have a couple of months to wait until I can get the back axle sorted. Not great, but not the end of the world. As a result I have been looking into a few other options just in case. 

*Option 1*

Go the *Ikea* route and get a flat pack Syncro to Haldex DIY conversion kit from Dutchbuild, then have it welded in place. Tricky, but possible. 









Syncro to Haldex DIY conversion kit from Dutchbuild

*Dredward* suggested I send my old axle to Dutchbuild and have the conversion done for me but sounds quite expensive and would prefer to have the car within driving distance so I can keep an eye on the progress. 

Here are a few pix of the Dutchbuild completed article compared to the the standard syncro axle.









































































If you wanna see more pix check out the link below. 

http://www.dutchbuild.com/index.php?option=com_igallery&view=igcategory&id=8&Itemid=102&lang=en


*Option 2*

I could get the car back get the Emerald ECU wired up and have it running as a two wheel drive for the moment. I'd have to get the radiator in place and finish off the plumbing work. I would also have to get the petrol tank braised and mounted in place. I would however run the risk of having to move it around or even relocating it if the axle takes up more space than I bargained for. Not good. 

Gonna read up on this axle conversion thing and see if it's a viable option.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Tough decision.
Id probably get it 2WD for this year and when next winter comes dive into the rear end.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

deathhare. said:


> Tough decision.
> Id probably get it 2WD for this year and when next winter comes dive into the rear end.


I think I'm gonna have to do that.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*15th Februray 2011*

So it looks like I will be going with *option 2*. I was looking forward to having a go at welding the Dutchbuild kit in place but it might be more trouble than its worth seeing as the original cradle has been already cut away. 

In addition, not to take anything away from the Dutchbuild kit, but I think seeing what another engineering firm comes up with in terms of a back axle cradle for the haldex can't be a bad thing. Who know, there could be a much more user friendly way of doing this. It won't hurt to see what Greg comes up with.

I should be getting the car back next week all being well, so I'll be back on it in a couple of weeks. I'll get it all wired up and running, but not mapped. 

In a couple months Greg will pick the car back up and get the axle and prop shaft in place. Hopeful I can get the car running before the summer.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

any updates been watching this over in the u.k nice build, ps ive noticed ur useing a mk5 r32?and turboing it ,just be carefull im sure the mk5 crank isnt forged like the mk4 r32 is ,ive seen poeple runing 15/17psi on these ,for how long im unsure,as ive a mk1 caddy 4wd pickup with a forged mk3 vr6t fitted goes well,and i bought a mk5 r32 ,which it had a dsg gearbox fitted bub engine code 2005, im told these arnt forged, so im in progress of swopping cranks ,,,ill be controlling my vvt from my standalone , hope things going well and keep it up ,,


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Why not raise the strut towers in the rear? A bit more work, but might be worth it to maintain travel while still achieving the desired ride height and not having to dick around with mismatched parts and shockvalving/spring rates.


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

any updates on this?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

stealthmk1 said:


> Why not raise the strut towers in the rear? A bit more work, but might be worth it to maintain travel while still achieving the desired ride height and not having to dick around with mismatched parts and shockvalving/spring rates.


Sorry for the delayed reply.

I want interior of the car to look as original as possible so I'd rather get modified struts. Thanks for the advice tho. It is worth considering.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep! here you go.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*17th June 2011*

Well, it's been a labour of love, and unfortunately not much has happened since I last updated this.

It'll looks like the recession has taken it's toll on this build as well everything. The company that was putting together my back axle has gone out of business. So I've been waiting to get car and associated parts returned to me. I'm hopefully that the car is in good hands tho so i'm not worried to much about it. 

I'm told the company might me starting anew and they'll be finishing the back axle soon. I can only wait and see what happens.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ouch that sucks. Hope you get everything back ok!


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you (and all of us who follow this thread) have to suffer because of the recession. I hope that your build gets back on track as soon as possible!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ouch that sucks. Hope you get everything back ok!


It does suck, but I'm hopefully it will all work out.

Thanks again man.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

anasopia said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you (and all of us who follow this thread) have to suffer because of the recession. I hope that your build gets back on track as soon as possible!


I hear you. Time are hard but VW is a religion. We'll find way to thrive regardless.

Thanks for the encouragement, it means a lot.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:awesome


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

The majority of my pictures seem to have disappeared. Does anyone know why this is and how to fix it?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

False alarm, I fixed it. Thanks for looking all the same.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for looking.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for looking man.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

opcorn:


MikkiJayne said:


> Ouch that sucks. Hope you get everything back ok!


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

balls deeep my dude


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

whats the status on this?????


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Grond (Aug 15, 2009)

WOOOWW :screwy: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*17 Febuary 2012*

Thanks for still paying attention to this everyone, and thanks for all your support

Still no car! Still waiting to get it back. 

Bought a set of seats for it though










I've been working on this site in the meantime tho . Check out the video on how to
*
'Custom you VW in 3D'*

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymeYVUjK5sg[/video]

spread the word if you can. 
*
Watercooled cars coming soon!!!*


----------



## Grond (Aug 15, 2009)

That site is cool dude!! You are de designer or the programmer or both?
What did you used to do it? I mean what engine for the 3D?
Keep it up!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Grond said:


> That site is cool dude!! You are de designer or the programmer or both?
> What did you used to do it? I mean what engine for the 3D?
> Keep it up!


Thanks man. It's my brain child. Been working on it for some time now. A friend of mind did all the coding. I'd have to find out how he did it.


----------



## WRC_413X (Mar 28, 2006)

Most excellent build sir, subscribed


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

WRC_413X said:


> Most excellent build sir, subscribed


Thanks man. One of these days I'll get the car back then I can finish it finally. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Grond (Aug 15, 2009)

How's it coming along? Did you find out what did he use?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

mymotown said:


> Thanks man. One of these days I'll get the car back then I can finish it finally. It's so frustrating.


 damm you have been waiting for almost a year to get your car back???


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Grond said:


> How's it coming along? Did you find out what did he use?


Yep, so I'm STILL waiting to get the car back.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> damm you have been waiting for almost a year to get your car back???


Yep, it has been well over a year now. Cool guy but super hard to get hold of. I WILL get it back this month, that's for DAMN sure. I got bored of waiting, so I started another project!!!


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*8th May 2012*

OMG!!! So my first post for this project was on the 23th June 2010. Coming up to 2 years now. This must be some kinda record. 

So as it stands still no car, bit I WILL be getting it back this month guaranteed. So far I got my seats re trimmed but that's about it really. 









Recaro CS Sportster seat re trimmed with old GTI fabric.









Recaro CS Sportster seat re trimmed with old GTI fabric.

So whilst I've been waiting to get my MK1 Golf back I got really bored and wanted to start another project. I considered getting a Jetta Coupe, then though I already have a 4 Door Jetta so why not cut that up, seeing as Jetta Coupes are as rare as rocking horse **** and I really didn't want another Mk1 Jetta anyways. 









".....Jetta Coupe are as rare as rocking horse ****....."









My 4 Door Jetta

But I couldn't bring myself to chop my baby *so I decided to do this instead*............









.........so I decided to do this instead.

*I'll start a new thread tomorrow and post up the link.* 

I've got a few more pictures on my facebook if you'd like to take a look before that.

http://www.facebook.com/dubaliciousvw

enjoy.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

epic.
i've been toying with the idea of doing a 1.8T AWD swap in my coupe. now i have a few brains to pick.
you'l be hearing from me.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> epic.
> i've been toying with the idea of doing a 1.8T AWD swap in my coupe. now i have a few brains to pick.
> you'l be hearing from me.


You have a Jetta Coupe??


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*The side project thread*

*Here is the like to my side project build if care to take a look.*


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etta-bora-coupe-project......with-a-twist!!!!

*I have more picture up on my facebook page if you can't see the ones in the Thread.*

http://www.facebook.com/dubaliciousvw










more pics of the car @ http://www.facebook.com/dubaliciousvw


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*14 May 2012*

I spoke to the guy who has my car today!!!!!!!!!!!!

He said he'll arrange to have it sent down to me on the *WEEKEND!!!*

I think I might just get to work straight away, but we'll have to see. I've committed to the 99 Jetta Coupe project now, no going back. I can get it all wire up tho!!!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

mymotown said:


> You have a Jetta Coupe??


yes i do. '88 8V. alpine white. clean body.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> yes i do. '88 8V. alpine white. clean body.


Sweet!!! Any pictures?


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

Read through both projects now... Absolute madness. This one should be one CRAZY Beast if you do get the 4wd, and just as fast, but more difficult to control if you don't.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

2003 golfer said:


> Read through both projects now... Absolute madness. This one should be one CRAZY Beast if you do get the 4wd, and just as fast, but more difficult to control if you don't.


 Thanks a lot for looking man, and for the link to the rear Jetta lights. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Yeah, it upsets me to think about this project. It's such hard work just trying to get my car back, hence why I turned all my energies to this new project. BUT i will finish the Four Wheel Drive project. Thanks for the encouragement all the same. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

this build is epic, awesome work so far and you guys are lucky over there, cause parts to build cars like this are cheap there, those recaro cs over here would cost a heart and kidney, but cant wait for more pics, subscribedopcorn::thumbup:


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

Whats the status of this build? 
any updates? Would love to see some!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

a fake, MKIV coupe...1.8t 4motion...that still hasn't gone anywhere.

i assume, because i'm not gonna read that far back, this is a shop build..bought and paid for,etc.


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Thought they was corsa vxr seats at first. Do you take this car to any shows? see you at TRAx silverstone next year maybe ?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry i took so damn long replying. life took off on me.



mymotown said:


> Sweet!!! Any pictures?


ya. i have a few, in my signature is my coupe and GTI thread for it.

any updates on your projects?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> sorry i took so damn long replying. life took off on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still trying to get the car back at the moment. So no updates for right now. 


Facebook.com/dubaliciousvw


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

damn..another year no updates on either project?


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> damn..another year no updates on either project?


I've updated the coupe project. That's done now. I drive that as my daily. The mk1 is a whole different story. 


Facebook.com/dubaliciousvw


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

nice man i am starting this swap next month but with a vr6 3.6 fsi lol i going to need areally good luck


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

any new updates?


----------



## TeamPeña (Nov 18, 2014)

No updates???


----------



## Dubdecks (Dec 26, 2015)

What setup ie shafts, hubs etc have you used at the front end, I'm about to start building my quattro mk1 and i am undecided on what is the best setup to go for.


----------

